# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Kratom

## Jim

Kratom ist in Thailand verboten, in D erlaubt.

kann man rauchen, kauen oder Tee machen, aber vorsicht nicht das supergünstige Kratom - Mitragyna speciosa - kaufen, man bekommt irgendwas aber kein Kratom.

----------


## odd

Wirklich verboten? 
War der Meinung, dass eine kleine Anzahl von Bäumen legalisiert sei.

Ich hatte jedenfalls zwei.  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hmm, hab ich noch nie von gehört...

Einer der es regelmäßig konsumiert schreibt:

_Hallo liebe LdT-Community,

ich konsumiere Kratom jetzt seit ca. 4 Monaten, an sich täglich. Es ist fraglich, ob man zu diesem Zeitpunkt von einem Langzeitbericht sprechen kann, allerdings möchte ich euch hier mehr über meine regelmäßigen Erfahrungen mit diesem Kraut berichten.

Tja, irgendwie hat alles im LdT angefangen. ich wollte wissen, was es noch so gibt, ausser den bekannten Substanzen, von denen jeder schon einmal etwas gehört hat (z.B. Weed, J, Speed, Mdma, usw.).

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn...ich bin fündig geworden. Ich habe mir so ziemlich jeden Bericht über "zugelassene" Kräuter durchgelesen, den es hier gibt.

Kurz noch erkundigt, welcher Shop das günstigste Angebot hatte (D.....H....) und fröhlich bestellt. Neugierig wie ich war, habe ich sowohl das günstigere Standardkratom bestellt, als auch das etwas teurere Thaikratom. Von den angebotenen Extrakten habe ich erst einmal Abstand genommen. Entweder wirkt das normale Zeug bei mir am Anfang oder es wirkt gar nicht. Ich wollte auch nicht von einer eventuellen Wirkung erschlagen werden, daher kein Extrakt.

Das Paket wurde (wie immer) sehr schnell geliefert, doch ich habe bei der Bestellung den ersten Fehler gemacht: ich bestellt normal bearbeitetes Kratom (recht grob) und nicht das gemahlene Kratom.

Nun hatte ich die Päckchen hier und fing an, die zweckentfremdete Kaffeemühler meiner Eltern zu missbrauchen. Ein Rat an dieser Stelle (auch wenn ich mich vielleicht wiederhole), kauft das gemahlene Kratom. Egal wie ihr die grobe Variante zerstückelt, es wird nie so fein sein...zumal es nicht mehr kostet, als die angebotenen Blätter.

Dann war es soweit, der erste Abend mit Kratom:

Ich Noob dachte mir, dass eine Limonade den Geschmack überdecken würde. Also mixte ich 5g normales Kratom mit einem schönen Glas Fanta...der Geschmack war wirklich wiederlich. Kratom ist so leider nicht zu vermischen...es bleibt das volle Aroma erhalten.

Ich habe nun schon wirklich viel Mist in mich rein gekippt, aber das war nun wahrlich eine neue Herausforderung.

Ok, drin war es wenigstens...dann warten wir mal ab. Da ich es auf nüchternen Magen genommen habe (esse meist erst Abends), merkte ich nach ca. 20 Minuten "da ist etwas". Es wurde warm, wärmer, BINGO!!! Ich war auf Sendung 

Glücklicherweise flutete die Wirkung recht sanft an, ich stehe nicht auf die Holzhammerwirkung. 45 Minuten nach der Einnahme entfaltete das Kratom seine volle Wirkung.

Ich lag nun selig grinsend auf meinem Bett und alles war schön. Ich fühlte mich wirklich glücklich, geborgen und einfach nur zufrieden.

Nach etwa 2,5 Stunden merkte ich dann die sedierende Wirkung des Kratoms...ich konnte meine Augen kaum noch offen halten. Ok, dann chille ich eben mit geschlossenen Augen. Man, war das schön. Es gab keine Probleme, alles war in Ordnung. Nach weiteren 30 Minuten schlief ich brav ein.

Irgendwann in der Nacht bin ich aufgewacht (wie üblich) und hatte Durst. An sich gibt es immer den Gedanken bei mir: Hoffentlich kannst du wieder einschlafen. Doch Pustekuchen, ich merkte das Kratom noch immer, legte mich extrem zufrieden wieder ins Bett und schlief glücklich ein.

Da ich jeden Tag fein ausschlafen kann, bin ich etwa um 9 Uhr erwacht. Ich war frisch und wunderbar ausgeschlafen. Keine Nachwirkungen, nix...

Hier noch einmal die Zeiten:
20.00 Uhr Einnahme
20.20 Uhr erste Wirkungen
20.45 Uhr volle Wirkung
23.00 Uhr Müdigkeit, Übergang zum chillen
23.30 Uhr eingeschlafen
04.00 Uhr aufgewacht, immer noch glücklich
04.15 Uhr und wieder eingeschlafen
09.00 Uhr ausgeruht aufgewacht

So in etwa lief nun fast jeder Abend der letzten paar Monate ab (bis auf 2-3 Ausnahmen). Wie jedes Kraut, kann auch Kratom seelisch abhängig machen. Ist mir allerdings vollkommen egal, da ich absolut keine Nebenwirkungen, usw. bekommen habe. Also schön weiter konsumiert.

Nun noch ein paar Erkenntnisse von mir, die ich angesammelt habe:

1. Bestell gemahlenes Kratom. Warum auch immer, ist es wesentlich feiner und schmeckt auch nicht so intensiv und eklig.
2. Ich habe beide Arten (normal und Thai) getestet. Für mich macht es keinen Unterschied, da die Wirkungen komplett gleich sind und auch nicht intensiver. Also blieb ich bei der günstigeren Variante.
3. 5g als Anfangsdosis reichte bei mir und einer weiteren Versuchsperson vollkommen aus. Allerdings schleicht sich auch hier eine Gewöhnung ein (logisch). Bin nun bei 15g pro Abend angelangt und baue derzeit Pausen ein. Nach 2 Tagen Abstinenz ballern 13g besser, als die vorherigen 15g.
4. Misch das Kratom mit Milch und einem Eiweisspulver zusammen. Normaler Kakao reicht nicht hin, da es zu dünnflüssig ist. Zur Not tut es auch eine pürierte Banane. Der Geschmack des Krauts ist weg.
5. Mach keinen Tee daraus und rauch es nicht (Bong). Beides erzielte bei mir absolut keine Wirkung.
6. Teilweise kombinierte ich Kratom zur Wirkungsverstärkung mit Weed, Katzenminze, Damiana, Catuaba oder Marihuanilla (im Bong).

Ein wichtiger Hinweis noch:
Die Wirkung des Kratoms ist nur leicht vorhanden. Wenn man sich durch einen spannenden Film, der Besuch der Oma und was weiß ich noch, aus der Ruhe bringen lässt, ist die Wirkung meist passé. Das Gleiche passiert auch, wenn ihr keinen Bock mehr auf die Wirkung habt...Bumm sie ist weg...konzentriert man sich etwas und entspannt...Bumm sie ist wieder da.

Ich liebe es, auf Kratom die ganzen Weichspülerfilme a la Rosamunde Pilcher, Sissi, Traumschiff, usw. zu gucken. Dort gibt es keinen Stress, alle haben sich lieb und das Ende ist immer schön. Passt gut zu der Wirkung von Kratom. Ach ja, Gilmore Girls, die komplette Staffel ist noch zu empfehlen 

Es macht allerdings großen Spaß, sich auf Kratom seicht zu unterhalten...vornehmlich mit Personen, die wissen, dass ihr das Zeug intus habt. Man "beweihräuchert" sich gegenseitig mit Liebe und alles ist schön. Gespräche dieser Art fördern die Wirkung von Kratom.

Fazit:
Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat "ich liebe Kratom" und möchte es nicht mehr missen. Von der Wirkungsart her kann ich es mit Tramadol vergleichen, natürlich nicht so stark. Kratom ist ein schöner, legaler Anfang.
Wenn man Opis gewöhnt ist, kann es natürlich sein, dass die Wirkung von Kratom ausbleibt.
So, dass war es dann auch schon. Ich hoffe, dass ich nichts vergessen habe, ansonsten schreibe ich es später noch rein. Wer meine geschickt eingebauten Rechtschreibfehler entdeckt, darf sich freuen.
Nehmt meinen Bericht einfach als "Ode an das Kratom" an.
Vielen Dank fürs lesen.
Subsearcher
Edit:
Ich habe da noch etwas vergessen. Wenn ich Kratom genommen habe und es ordentlich wirkt, bekomme ich am ganzen Körper einen Juckreiz. Nicht schlimm und gut kontrollierbar, es macht einfach Spaß, sich etwas zu kratzen. Nein, es wird auch nicht so schlimm, dass man sich sonstwas zufügen muss, damit es aufhört^^
Es ist auch nicht der ganze Körper auf einmal, sondern eher mal hier und mal da..._

Quelle

 ::

----------

